# USB devices failing after inserting a new USB device

## ASID

Hi, 

I get a strange error, sometimes, when I connect a new USB device on my system. The device is not mounted and also all the other attached USB devices are disconnected. The only way to mount again the devices is to reboot.

More precisely, I always have one USB HD connected to my laptop as well as one USB hub in which I connect my external mouse, keyboard and the fan of the laptop base. This works ok. 

Sometimes, not always, when I insert a new USB device (not in the usb hub), e.g. a USB flash, the device is not mounted AND the already attached USB devices are hanged. Unplugging and plugging them in does not work. It even does not produce any logs.

Some logs:

```

/var/log/messages

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.446425] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0004

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.446672] hub 2-1:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.556839] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.624284] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 12 using ehci_hcd

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.716445] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: fatal error

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.716457] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: fatal command 0012030  ASPE(park)=0 ithresh=1 Async Periodic period=1024 HALT

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.716464] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: fatal status f018 Async Periodic Recl Halt FATAL FLR

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.716474] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset command 0012032  ASPE(park)=0 ithresh=1 Async Periodic period=1024 Reset 

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.720352] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: HC died; cleaning up

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.720373] usb 2-1.3.4: unlink qh8-0e01/ffff8802311b6200 start 4 [1/2 us]

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.720387] usb 2-1.3.3: unlink qh16-0e01/ffff8802323c2780 start 3 [1/2 us]

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.720438] usb 2-1: unlink qh256-0001/ffff8802311b2600 start 1 [1/0 us]

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.720449] usb 2-1.3: unlink qh256-0001/ffff88022993c700 start 2 [1/0 us]

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.723254] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: force halt; handshake ffffc90011e22024 00004000 00004000 -> -110

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.723258] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: HC died; cleaning up

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.727393] usb 2-1.2: device descriptor read/all, error -108

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.727400] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 2 (err = -19)

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.727415] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 2 (err = -19)

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.727420] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 2 (err = -19)

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.727427] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 2 (err = -19)

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.727431] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 2 (err = -19)

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.727437] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 2 (err = -19)

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.727441] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 2 (err = -19)

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.727445] hub 2-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.727448] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 2 (err = -19)

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.727454] hub 2-1:1.0: state 0 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0004

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.727461] usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 7

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.727464] usb 2-1.1: unregistering device

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.727468] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.0

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.789471] usb 2-1.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.789586] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 4

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.789592] usb 2-1.3.3: USB disconnect, device number 5

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.789597] usb 2-1.3.3: unregistering device

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.789602] usb 2-1.3.3: unregistering interface 2-1.3.3:1.0

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.815345] usb 2-1.3.3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.832219] usb 2-1.3.4: USB disconnect, device number 6

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.832225] usb 2-1.3.4: unregistering device

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.832229] usb 2-1.3.4: unregistering interface 2-1.3.4:1.0

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.853307] usb 2-1.3.4: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.853410] usb 2-1.3: unregistering device

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.853415] usb 2-1.3: unregistering interface 2-1.3:1.0

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.853483] usb 2-1.3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.853566] usb 2-1.5: USB disconnect, device number 3

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.853570] usb 2-1.5: unregistering device

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.853575] usb 2-1.5: unregistering interface 2-1.5:1.0

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.853655] usb 2-1.5: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.853757] hub 2-0:1.0: state 0 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.853764] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.853768] usb 2-1: unregistering device

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.853772] usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

Mar 14 09:37:51 gratwrk229 kernel: [172369.853835] usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Mar 14 09:37:52 gratwrk229 ntfs-3g[3544]: Unmounting /dev/sdb3 (Ext-NTFS)

Mar 14 09:37:53 gratwrk229 kernel: [172371.904670] Buffer I/O error on device sdb2, logical block 0

Mar 14 09:37:53 gratwrk229 kernel: [172371.904676] lost page write due to I/O error on sdb2

Mar 14 09:37:53 gratwrk229 kernel: [172371.904683] EXT3-fs (sdb2): I/O error while writing superblock

Mar 14 09:37:53 gratwrk229 kernel: [172371.913910] EXT3-fs error (device sdb2): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

Mar 14 09:37:53 gratwrk229 kernel: [172371.913941] EXT3-fs error (device sdb2): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

Mar 14 09:37:54 gratwrk229 uam-umount.sh[/dev/sdb3]: umounted sucessfully.

Mar 14 09:37:54 gratwrk229 uam-umount.sh[/dev/sdb2]: remounted R/O and scheduled lazy umount.

Mar 14 09:37:54 gratwrk229 uam-umount.sh[/dev/sdb1]: umounted sucessfully.

```

```

dmesg

[113556.113004] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[113556.113016] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[113556.113022] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[113557.121258] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[113557.121270] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[113557.121276] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[113558.129527] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[113558.129538] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[113558.129544] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[113558.305241] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[113558.510407] usb 2-1.1: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci_hcd

[113558.560818] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[149198.366050] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: IAA with nothing to reclaim?

[149280.470533] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: IAA with nothing to reclaim?

[149293.062954] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: IAA with nothing to reclaim?

[172369.446425] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0004

[172369.446672] hub 2-1:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[172369.556839] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[172369.624284] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 12 using ehci_hcd

[172369.716445] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: fatal error

[172369.716457] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: fatal command 0012030  ASPE(park)=0 ithresh=1 Async Periodic period=1024 HALT

[172369.716464] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: fatal status f018 Async Periodic Recl Halt FATAL FLR

[172369.716474] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset command 0012032  ASPE(park)=0 ithresh=1 Async Periodic period=1024 Reset 

[172369.720352] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: HC died; cleaning up

[172369.720373] usb 2-1.3.4: unlink qh8-0e01/ffff8802311b6200 start 4 [1/2 us]

[172369.720387] usb 2-1.3.3: unlink qh16-0e01/ffff8802323c2780 start 3 [1/2 us]

[172369.720438] usb 2-1: unlink qh256-0001/ffff8802311b2600 start 1 [1/0 us]

[172369.720449] usb 2-1.3: unlink qh256-0001/ffff88022993c700 start 2 [1/0 us]

[172369.723254] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: force halt; handshake ffffc90011e22024 00004000 00004000 -> -110

[172369.723258] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: HC died; cleaning up

[172369.727393] usb 2-1.2: device descriptor read/all, error -108

[172369.727400] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 2 (err = -19)

[172369.727415] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 2 (err = -19)

[172369.727420] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 2 (err = -19)

[172369.727427] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 2 (err = -19)

[172369.727431] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 2 (err = -19)

[172369.727437] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 2 (err = -19)

[172369.727441] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 2 (err = -19)

[172369.727445] hub 2-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2

[172369.727448] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 2 (err = -19)

[172369.727454] hub 2-1:1.0: state 0 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0004

[172369.727461] usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 7

[172369.727464] usb 2-1.1: unregistering device

[172369.727468] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.0

[172369.789471] usb 2-1.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[172369.789586] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 4

[172369.789592] usb 2-1.3.3: USB disconnect, device number 5

[172369.789597] usb 2-1.3.3: unregistering device

[172369.789602] usb 2-1.3.3: unregistering interface 2-1.3.3:1.0

[172369.815345] usb 2-1.3.3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[172369.832219] usb 2-1.3.4: USB disconnect, device number 6

[172369.832225] usb 2-1.3.4: unregistering device

[172369.832229] usb 2-1.3.4: unregistering interface 2-1.3.4:1.0

[172369.853307] usb 2-1.3.4: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[172369.853410] usb 2-1.3: unregistering device

[172369.853415] usb 2-1.3: unregistering interface 2-1.3:1.0

[172369.853483] usb 2-1.3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[172369.853566] usb 2-1.5: USB disconnect, device number 3

[172369.853570] usb 2-1.5: unregistering device

[172369.853575] usb 2-1.5: unregistering interface 2-1.5:1.0

[172369.853655] usb 2-1.5: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[172369.853757] hub 2-0:1.0: state 0 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[172369.853764] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[172369.853768] usb 2-1: unregistering device

[172369.853772] usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

[172369.853835] usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[172371.904670] Buffer I/O error on device sdb2, logical block 0

[172371.904676] lost page write due to I/O error on sdb2

[172371.904683] EXT3-fs (sdb2): I/O error while writing superblock

[172371.913910] EXT3-fs error (device sdb2): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

[172371.913941] EXT3-fs error (device sdb2): ext3_find_entry: reading directory #2 offset 0

```

```

# lspci -v | grep -i usb

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

```

```

# cat /usr/src/linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2/.config |grep -i usb

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

CONFIG_USB_IPHETH=y

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_HANWANG is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_IR_MCEUSB is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=y

# CONFIG_USB_M5602 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV06XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GL860 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_BENQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_CONEX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_CPIA1 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ETOMS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_FINEPIX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_JEILINJ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_KINECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_KONICA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MARS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_MR97310A is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_NW80X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV519 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV534 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV534_9 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC207 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC7302 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_PAC7311 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SN9C2028 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SN9C20X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SONIXJ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA501 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA505 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA506 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA508 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA561 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SPCA1528 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ905 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ905C is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SQ930X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_STK014 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_STV0680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_SUNPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_T613 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_TOPRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_TV8532 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_VC032X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_XIRLINK_CIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_ZC3XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MR800 is not set

# Supported USB Adapters

# CONFIG_DVB_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC3 is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_WDM=y

CONFIG_USB_TMC=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250 is not set

CONFIG_USB_UAS=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=y

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

CONFIG_USB_LCD=y

CONFIG_USB_LED=y

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR=y

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW=y

# CONFIG_USB_YUREX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

```

Thanks

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

Just a blind shot maybe:

try to drop these:

```
CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y 

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y 
```

I do not think you need these:

```
CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y 

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y 

```

Do you need this?

```
CONFIG_USB_UAS=y 

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y 
```

 :Twisted Evil:  what is this for ?

```
CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR=y 
```

http://www.georgehernandez.com/h/aaBlog/2004/media/09-27_RezTranceVibrator.jpg

PlayStation 2 Trance Vibrator driver support, but sounds weird   :Laughing: Last edited by Kaso_da_Zmok on Wed Mar 14, 2012 9:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## avx

Is your USB hdd able to enter some kind of sleep mode on it's own, ie does the firmware allow the drive to do that, no matter what the system says? Maybe the disk sleeps, the kernel sees you're newly plugged device and tries to assign an entry in /dev, thus looking up the current nodes and the external disk needs to long to wake up/register itself again, causing hickups?

Just a wild guess, I admit.

----------

## ASID

Actually I just got the same problem without inserting a new USB device

dmesg:

```

[ 1872.660513] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1872.916084] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1873.171598] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1873.427176] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1873.443049] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0in len=0/4

[ 1873.682739] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1873.938275] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1874.193858] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1874.449395] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1874.451309] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0in len=8/4

[ 1874.704979] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1874.960552] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1875.216141] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1875.459599] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0in len=0/4

[ 1875.471677] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1875.727203] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1875.982764] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1876.238331] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1876.468829] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0in len=0/4

[ 1876.493893] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1876.749469] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1877.005059] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1877.260589] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1877.477097] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0in len=8/4

[ 1877.477104] hub 2-1:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -110)

[ 1877.477106] hub 2-1:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -110

[ 1877.477109] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1877.516112] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1877.771693] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1878.027378] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1878.282788] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1878.486354] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1878.486360] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1878.486363] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1878.538355] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1878.793918] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1879.049468] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1879.305041] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1879.494629] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1879.494636] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1879.494639] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1879.560667] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1879.816153] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1880.071739] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1880.327263] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1880.502877] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1880.502883] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1880.502886] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1880.582837] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1880.838386] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1881.093952] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1881.349504] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1881.511142] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1881.511150] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1881.511153] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1881.511155] hub 2-1:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

[ 1881.605071] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1881.860656] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1882.116180] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1882.371741] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1882.519405] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1882.519412] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1882.627307] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1882.882898] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1883.138460] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1883.393978] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1883.527665] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1883.527673] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1883.527676] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1883.649555] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1883.905102] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1884.160656] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1884.416215] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1884.535928] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1884.535935] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1884.535938] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1884.671787] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1884.927428] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1885.182931] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1885.438457] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1885.544185] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1885.544192] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1885.544194] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1885.696071] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1885.949572] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1886.205133] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1886.460714] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1886.552448] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1886.552455] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1886.552458] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1886.716267] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1886.971818] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1887.227373] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1887.482938] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1887.560722] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1887.560728] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1887.560730] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1887.560732] hub 2-1:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

[ 1887.738501] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1887.994081] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1888.249645] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1888.505170] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1888.568972] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1888.568978] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1888.760752] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1889.016344] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1889.271896] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1889.527431] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1889.577262] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1889.577270] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1889.577274] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1889.783010] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1890.038564] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1890.294083] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1890.549722] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1890.585496] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1890.585502] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1890.585505] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1890.805257] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1891.060809] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1891.316337] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1891.571899] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1891.593764] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1891.593771] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1891.593773] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1891.827505] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1892.082995] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1892.338573] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1892.594160] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1892.602028] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1892.602038] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1892.602041] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1892.849738] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1893.105263] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1893.360856] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1893.610277] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1893.610285] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1893.610287] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1893.610290] hub 2-1:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

[ 1893.616662] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1893.871973] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1894.127521] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1894.383098] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1894.618542] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1894.618549] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1894.638595] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1894.894183] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1895.149753] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1895.405311] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1895.626803] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1895.626810] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1895.626813] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1895.660833] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1895.916432] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1896.171992] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1896.427516] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1896.635069] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1896.635076] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1896.635079] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1896.683110] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1896.938671] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1897.194190] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1897.449813] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1897.643325] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1897.643332] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1897.643334] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1897.705322] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1897.960912] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1898.216681] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1898.472026] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1898.651589] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1898.651597] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1898.651600] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1898.727557] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1898.983144] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1899.238702] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1899.494261] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1899.659848] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1899.659855] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1899.659857] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1899.659860] hub 2-1:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

[ 1899.749799] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1900.005383] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1900.260942] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1900.516469] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1900.668108] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1900.668114] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1900.668117] hub 2-1:1.0: logical disconnect on port 1

[ 1900.772031] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1901.676374] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1901.676381] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1901.676407] sd 6:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

[ 1901.780199] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

[ 1902.788457] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

[ 1903.796716] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

[ 1904.804981] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

[ 1905.813252] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

[ 1905.813262] hub 2-1:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -110)

[ 1905.813270] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0002 evt 0002

[ 1906.821496] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

[ 1907.829777] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

[ 1908.843110] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

[ 1909.469438] hub 2-1:1.0: reset change on port 1

[ 1909.469563] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1, status 0503, change 0010, 480 Mb/s

[ 1909.470306] usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 7

[ 1909.470311] usb 2-1.1: unregistering device

[ 1909.470315] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.0

[ 1909.516075] usb 2-1.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 1909.530324] Buffer I/O error on device sdb2, logical block 0

[ 1909.530327] lost page write due to I/O error on sdb2

[ 1909.530331] EXT3-fs (sdb2): I/O error while writing superblock

[ 1910.524130] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1910.524136] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1910.524138] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1911.532381] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1911.532387] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1911.532390] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1912.540632] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1912.540637] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1912.540639] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1913.548898] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1913.548905] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1913.548909] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1914.557188] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1914.557197] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1914.557200] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1914.557204] hub 2-1:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

[ 1915.754304] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1915.754312] usb 2-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 10 using ehci_hcd

[ 1920.755501] usb 2-1.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[ 1925.756863] usb 2-1.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[ 1930.758245] usb 2-1.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

[ 1931.767518] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1931.767525] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1931.767528] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1932.775748] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1932.775756] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1932.775759] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1933.784020] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1933.784029] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1933.784033] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1934.793275] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1934.793284] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1934.793288] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1935.801550] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1935.801558] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1935.801562] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

[ 1935.801565] hub 2-1:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

[ 1936.809791] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1936.809797] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -110)

[ 1938.863258] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

[ 1938.863269] usb 2-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 11 using ehci_hcd

[ 1940.586406] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: fatal error

[ 1940.586418] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: fatal command 0012030  ASPE(park)=0 ithresh=1 Async Periodic period=1024 HALT

[ 1940.586426] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: fatal status f018 Async Periodic Recl Halt FATAL FLR

[ 1940.586435] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset command 0012032  ASPE(park)=0 ithresh=1 Async Periodic period=1024 Reset 

[ 1940.590311] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: HC died; cleaning up

[ 1940.590328] usb 2-1.3.4: unlink qh8-0e01/ffff880229c5e200 start 4 [1/2 us]

[ 1940.590339] usb 2-1.3.3: unlink qh16-0e01/ffff88022d40ab00 start 3 [1/2 us]

[ 1940.590356] usb 2-1: unlink qh256-0001/ffff8802322e7580 start 1 [1/0 us]

[ 1940.590366] usb 2-1.3: unlink qh256-0001/ffff8802244e6300 start 2 [1/0 us]

[ 1940.593132] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: force halt; handshake ffffc90011e22024 00004000 00004000 -> -110

[ 1940.593136] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: HC died; cleaning up

[ 1940.597293] usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/8, error -108

[ 1940.709114] usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/8, error -108

[ 1940.809892] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -19)

[ 1940.809907] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -19)

[ 1940.809910] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -19)

[ 1940.809913] hub 2-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[ 1940.809916] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -19)

[ 1940.809920] hub 2-1:1.0: state 0 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 1940.809926] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 4

[ 1940.809929] usb 2-1.3.3: USB disconnect, device number 5

[ 1940.809931] usb 2-1.3.3: unregistering device

[ 1940.809934] usb 2-1.3.3: unregistering interface 2-1.3.3:1.0

[ 1940.843047] usb 2-1.3.3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 1940.847930] usb 2-1.3.4: USB disconnect, device number 6

[ 1940.847935] usb 2-1.3.4: unregistering device

[ 1940.847938] usb 2-1.3.4: unregistering interface 2-1.3.4:1.0

[ 1940.861149] usb 2-1.3.4: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 1940.861218] usb 2-1.3: unregistering device

[ 1940.861221] usb 2-1.3: unregistering interface 2-1.3:1.0

[ 1940.861264] usb 2-1.3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 1940.861316] usb 2-1.5: USB disconnect, device number 3

[ 1940.861319] usb 2-1.5: unregistering device

[ 1940.861322] usb 2-1.5: unregistering interface 2-1.5:1.0

[ 1940.861371] usb 2-1.5: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 1940.861426] hub 2-0:1.0: state 0 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[ 1940.861429] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

[ 1940.861431] usb 2-1: unregistering device

[ 1940.861434] usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

[ 1940.861471] usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

```

/var/log/messages

```

Mar 14 11:04:28 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1895.405311] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:29 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1895.626803] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:04:29 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1895.626810] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:04:29 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1895.626813] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:04:29 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1895.660833] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:29 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1895.916432] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:29 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1896.171992] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:30 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1896.427516] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:30 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1896.635069] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:04:30 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1896.635076] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:04:30 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1896.635079] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:04:30 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1896.683110] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:30 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1896.938671] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:30 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1897.194190] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:31 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1897.449813] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:31 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1897.643325] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:04:31 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1897.643332] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:04:31 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1897.643334] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:04:31 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1897.705322] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:31 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1897.960912] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:31 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1898.216681] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:32 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1898.472026] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:32 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1898.651589] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:04:32 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1898.651597] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:04:32 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1898.651600] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:04:32 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1898.727557] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:32 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1898.983144] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:32 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1899.238702] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:33 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1899.494261] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:33 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1899.659848] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:04:33 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1899.659855] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:04:33 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1899.659857] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:04:33 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1899.659860] hub 2-1:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

Mar 14 11:04:33 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1899.749799] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:33 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1900.005383] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:33 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1900.260942] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:34 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1900.516469] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:34 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1900.668108] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:04:34 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1900.668114] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:04:34 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1900.668117] hub 2-1:1.0: logical disconnect on port 1

Mar 14 11:04:34 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1900.772031] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:35 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1901.676374] usb 2-1: usb-storage timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:04:35 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1901.676381] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:04:35 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1901.676407] sd 6:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

Mar 14 11:04:35 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1901.780199] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

Mar 14 11:04:36 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1902.788457] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

Mar 14 11:04:37 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1903.796716] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

Mar 14 11:04:38 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1904.804981] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

Mar 14 11:04:39 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1905.813252] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

Mar 14 11:04:39 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1905.813262] hub 2-1:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:04:39 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1905.813270] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0002 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:04:40 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1906.821496] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

Mar 14 11:04:41 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1907.829777] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

Mar 14 11:04:42 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1908.843110] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/4

Mar 14 11:04:43 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1909.469438] hub 2-1:1.0: reset change on port 1

Mar 14 11:04:43 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1909.469563] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1, status 0503, change 0010, 480 Mb/s

Mar 14 11:04:43 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1909.470306] usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 7

Mar 14 11:04:43 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1909.470311] usb 2-1.1: unregistering device

Mar 14 11:04:43 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1909.470315] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.0

Mar 14 11:04:43 gratwrk229 ntfs-3g[3734]: Unmounting /dev/sdb3 (Ext-NTFS)

Mar 14 11:04:43 gratwrk229 uam-umount.sh[/dev/sdb3]: umounted sucessfully.

Mar 14 11:04:43 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1909.516075] usb 2-1.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Mar 14 11:04:43 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1909.530324] Buffer I/O error on device sdb2, logical block 0

Mar 14 11:04:43 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1909.530327] lost page write due to I/O error on sdb2

Mar 14 11:04:43 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1909.530331] EXT3-fs (sdb2): I/O error while writing superblock

Mar 14 11:04:43 gratwrk229 uam-umount.sh[/dev/sdb1]: umounted sucessfully.

Mar 14 11:04:43 gratwrk229 uam-umount.sh[/dev/sdb2]: umounted sucessfully.

Mar 14 11:04:44 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1910.524130] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:04:44 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1910.524136] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:04:44 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1910.524138] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:04:45 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1911.532381] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:04:45 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1911.532387] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:04:45 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1911.532390] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:04:46 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1912.540632] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:04:46 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1912.540637] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:04:46 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1912.540639] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:04:47 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1913.548898] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:04:47 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1913.548905] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:04:47 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1913.548909] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:04:48 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1914.557188] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:04:48 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1914.557197] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:04:48 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1914.557200] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:04:48 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1914.557204] hub 2-1:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

Mar 14 11:04:49 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1915.754304] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:04:49 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1915.754312] usb 2-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 10 using ehci_hcd

Mar 14 11:04:54 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1920.755501] usb 2-1.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Mar 14 11:04:59 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1925.756863] usb 2-1.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Mar 14 11:05:04 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1930.758245] usb 2-1.1: khubd timed out on ep0in len=0/64

Mar 14 11:05:05 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1931.767518] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:05:05 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1931.767525] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:05:05 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1931.767528] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:05:06 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1932.775748] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:05:06 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1932.775756] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:05:06 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1932.775759] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:05:07 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1933.784020] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:05:07 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1933.784029] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:05:07 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1933.784033] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:05:08 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1934.793275] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:05:08 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1934.793284] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:05:08 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1934.793288] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:05:09 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1935.801550] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:05:09 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1935.801558] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:05:09 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1935.801562] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not enabled, trying reset again...

Mar 14 11:05:09 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1935.801565] hub 2-1:1.0: Cannot enable port 1.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

Mar 14 11:05:10 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1936.809791] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:05:10 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1936.809797] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -110)

Mar 14 11:05:12 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1938.863258] usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out len=0/0

Mar 14 11:05:12 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1938.863269] usb 2-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 11 using ehci_hcd

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.586406] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: fatal error

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.586418] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: fatal command 0012030  ASPE(park)=0 ithresh=1 Async Periodic period=1024 HALT

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.586426] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: fatal status f018 Async Periodic Recl Halt FATAL FLR

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.586435] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset command 0012032  ASPE(park)=0 ithresh=1 Async Periodic period=1024 Reset 

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.590311] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: HC died; cleaning up

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.590328] usb 2-1.3.4: unlink qh8-0e01/ffff880229c5e200 start 4 [1/2 us]

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.590339] usb 2-1.3.3: unlink qh16-0e01/ffff88022d40ab00 start 3 [1/2 us]

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.590356] usb 2-1: unlink qh256-0001/ffff8802322e7580 start 1 [1/0 us]

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.590366] usb 2-1.3: unlink qh256-0001/ffff8802244e6300 start 2 [1/0 us]

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.593132] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: force halt; handshake ffffc90011e22024 00004000 00004000 -> -110

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.593136] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: HC died; cleaning up

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.597293] usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/8, error -108

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.709114] usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/8, error -108

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.809892] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -19)

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.809907] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -19)

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.809910] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -19)

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.809913] hub 2-1:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.809916] hub 2-1:1.0: cannot disable port 1 (err = -19)

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.809920] hub 2-1:1.0: state 0 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.809926] usb 2-1.3: USB disconnect, device number 4

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.809929] usb 2-1.3.3: USB disconnect, device number 5

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.809931] usb 2-1.3.3: unregistering device

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.809934] usb 2-1.3.3: unregistering interface 2-1.3.3:1.0

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.843047] usb 2-1.3.3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.847930] usb 2-1.3.4: USB disconnect, device number 6

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.847935] usb 2-1.3.4: unregistering device

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.847938] usb 2-1.3.4: unregistering interface 2-1.3.4:1.0

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.861149] usb 2-1.3.4: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.861218] usb 2-1.3: unregistering device

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.861221] usb 2-1.3: unregistering interface 2-1.3:1.0

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.861264] usb 2-1.3: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.861316] usb 2-1.5: USB disconnect, device number 3

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.861319] usb 2-1.5: unregistering device

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.861322] usb 2-1.5: unregistering interface 2-1.5:1.0

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.861371] usb 2-1.5: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.861426] hub 2-0:1.0: state 0 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.861429] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.861431] usb 2-1: unregistering device

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.861434] usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

Mar 14 11:05:14 gratwrk229 kernel: [ 1940.861471] usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Mar 14 11:06:10 gratwrk229 dbus[2744]: [system] Reloaded configuration

```

What is going on  :Sad: 

----------

## ASID

Thanks avx for the reply!

It behaves like a sleep mode is on, but how can I check/ change this?

----------

## ASID

Kaso_da_Zmok, I'll try this right away and post the results.

----------

## avx

Don't know if hdparm works with USB-drives, if so, use that to turn off suspending. If not, you should keep the disk active, ie 

```
for ((i=0;i<=100;i++)); do dd if=/dev/zero of=file bs=8192k count=8 ; sync ; sleep 1m; done
```

or something like that and in the meantime, plugging in/out your stuff over and over again and see if it triggers.

----------

